# struts - beginnerproblem



## baer1208 (8. Feb 2005)

hy!

hab mich entschieden ein projekt mit struts zu verwirklichen!
meine fragen:
struts-diagramm!! (hat wer ne vorlage? finde nichts an im internet, was brauchbar ist!)
wie faengt man diese sache an? mit der view? mit dem model? mit dem controller???
realisiert wird es zu 90 % mit borland jbuilder 2005...die restlichen 10 % ist UltraEdit! ;-)

hat vielleicht jemand einen link zu einem bsp mit tiles? (ausser den von apache?)

tia
ciao baer


----------



## foobar (8. Feb 2005)

Guck dir die Doku und die Beispiele an, da wird alles erklärt was du wissen mußt.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Feb 2005)

lilaluna tutorials..in der jlib steht auch ein link, da kriegst du ne gute einführung in struts, tiles ...


----------



## baer1208 (10. Feb 2005)

danke fuer die antworten!
werd mir das mal anschaun!

danke nomal!

ciao baer


----------

